# Installing Bollards



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

These workmen are installing bollards to stop nurses from parking on the
pavement outside the Royal Hospital in Belfast . 
They are cleaning up at the end of the day. 






How long do you think it will be before they realise that they can't go home?


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*bollards*

is this typical council workmen
GEOMAR


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Methinks Snopes might be a useful site to check the story out.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Methinks Snopes might be a useful site to check the story out.


So I did and guess what

True picture hoax explanation

This has been attributed to have happened all over the world. (its been shown on MHF before) It is believed that the bollards (installed in Manchester) are of the removable type.

>See snopes<


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

You can look all you like on Snopes, "When Bollards Attack" is for real. (Youtube link)

Coming to a place near to you soon :lol: Be afraid....

D.


----------

